# Another first colonoscopy experience



## Peter123 (May 29, 2006)

My first colonoscopy yesterday itself was no problem at all.THE COLONOSCOPYThe sedatives were: Midozolam, Diprivan, Fentanyl. The anesthetist says you will feel a strong wave coming over you -- and then I felt absolutely nothing until awaking, and I felt just great when first awakening. Didn't feel mentally groggy at all, though my physical reflexes may have been a tad slower.Even the catheter/cannula is not the big one hospitals put into your wrist, but the tiny needle as in getting a blood test. I only felt a pinprick.THE PREPARATIONPreparation was Picoprep twice and Glycoprep once. The ensuing diarrhea occurred regularly and painlessly. The only problem was the anus gets irritated from all the diarrhea, even using wet wipes.What was annoying was the Endoscopy Clinic mistakenly gave me the morning colonoscopy prep schedule, which includes Glycoprep in the evening, because they mistakenly had me at 11:30am when my time was actually 12:30pm. Fortunately, from web research, I knew this was odd, called the nurse, and rescheduled my Glycoprep to the morning.Diarrhea did not keep me up, but I guess I was sleeping lightly, and feeling so good I decided to roll over onto to my stomach to sleep at 2:30am. This within a few minutes started my gut gurgling, which it did for the next 3 hours, even though I sat up and rested. Also annoying (for me) was that I got a call at 11:15am that my time 12:30pm time was then rescheduled to 2pm because the doctor took in two emergency patients in the morning. Again, I asked if the nurse if I could have a glass a water, cause I was concerned about hydration, and she said yes, a small one, at 11:15am. The actual colonoscopy didn't occur until after 3pm. THE AFTERWARDSI felt just fine afterwards! Felt like I could eat anything. But then mine was only diagnostic, with no polyps or other. The finding was a healthy bowel, with a few interal anal hemmorrhoids and, according to the medical report, "the right colon tends to be rather torturous and has a tendency to muscle spasm during the procedure". Perhaps that is the actual source of my IBS?Lesson, I reseached as hard as I could to find a gasteroenterologist with an excellent reputation, which cost me more than just going to the Enterology Clinic and getting just any doctor. I have no proof my experience would have been different otherwise, but I believe that being sure to get a skilled gasteroenterologist is important.Also, I read the discussion boards on this website, which I found very helpful, so I'm trying to give back by sharing my experience.So, now I'm back to the challenge of how to "manage" mild to moderate IBS.Peter


----------

